# Heavily Stocked Convict Tank?



## thedeepreef (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,
I was wondering if you could keep a heavily stocked convict tank just like you would with mbuanas (is that how you spell it)? I have bred convicts before but never really tried this. I think it may work but I want your opinions on it. Would it work if I had lots of hiding places? Some of my customers only want a pair of convicts and it is really REALLY hard to catch a pair of convicts in a 40 gallon. So could I heavily stock or no?
So that was confusing.
Thanks :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry to tell you but no. I had a 55 gallon Convict tank and I had the same idea so I added about 15 convicts and lots of hiding places. Once they breed/spawn all of the convicts are S*crewed. But every fish has a different personality so. I wouldnt suggest it but it could work.


----------



## thedeepreef (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the info. I might just do it when their young, but once they pair of I'll separate them.


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. Just so you be aware, Convicts can start to pair off and spawn at only 2-3 Inches in length.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

New world cichlids are quite different than African cichlids. They will not behave the same way as African cichlids, where you can have a more densely stocked tank. Especially convicts. While it's true that each fish has it's own personality and temperament, the odds of you getting, say, 10 convicts that are all mellow enough to make something like that work is nil.

This is exactly why SA/CA cichlids are so much better than Africans in my opinion, you have to work at it! You have to research and plan then research some more then be willing to change your plans when one fish decides to be a butt. You can't just throw a bunch of them together and expect them all to just get along, especially if all your working with is 40 gallons. If you have your heart set on new world cichlids, and want more than just a few, find some herotilapia multispinosa (rainbow cichlids) they stay smaller (4"), are less aggressive than your typical new world cichlid, and are beautiful fish!

They'll also breed and be a more desirable fish than convicts (nothing against convicts) if you want to trade/sell/give away because they aren't as readily available as convicts, and work with more set-ups since they aren't as big nor as aggressive as cons (and pretty much every other new world cichlid)

Good luck!


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

How about getting all female convicts. Eliminate the breeding aggression.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kuromaguro said:


> How about getting all female convicts. Eliminate the breeding aggression.


+1


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Kuromaguro said:


> How about getting all female convicts. Eliminate the breeding aggression.


It won't work. Female convicts in a mood to breed will breed with anything, including other female convicts. While they have eggs, they will wreak havoc upon the tank. I have also had females that are just as territorial as the males when not breeding, as well. One recently obtained wild female was so aggressive she earned a nickname (which I have only done twice before with fish). Her name is Psycho B*tch.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> It won't work. While they have eggs, they will wreak havoc upon the tank.


Experiences differ. Too many variables to make blanket statements. Have had many, many female convicts pair up over the course of 4 decades.....and spent thousands of hours watching them.

Just as an example: 3 female cons that I had in a 4 ft. 90 gal. for most of last year. Not all was well. Excessive chasing. Definitely stress full, especially for the female con at the very bottom of the pecking order. Except when they paired up and laid eggs, then the chasing pretty much came to a complete halt! The pairs staid in a small area, claimed very little space and the aggression amounted to little more then the occasional threatening with a few other tank mates. The courting and breeding process seemed to pre-occupy them....hence much less aggression! Between the 3, they laid eggs around 10 times or so in the 90 gal., though I have since gotten rid of the weakest and moved the 2 remaining back to the 180 gal.

IME pairs of female cons never had the same aggression level as a male-female pair, and were always content with very little space. Plus the breeding process is very brief because the eggs are no good.

IME female cons usually work better in larger groups then 2-3. Spreads aggression around and avoids pro-longed chasing. IMO, it would be an option in 40-55 gal. tank. Larger groups of male and female.....I think you need larger tanks. Kept nothing but convicts in my 180 gal. at one time for about 4 years or so. Not with out any problems but definitely works better then only 2 males which has never worked for me long term in any of m y tanks.


----------

